# which BSG kits are being released?



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I just saw in the catalog that some BSG kits are going to be released by Moebius. Any idea which and from what series?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Viper Mark 2 1st quarter 2010.....
Stay tuned for new kit announcements at I-Hobby.....

Dave


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Dave Metzner said:


> Stay tuned for new kit announcements at I-Hobby.....


Yippie Skippy!

Moebius will be the first booth I visit.


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## stevezodiak (Aug 27, 2008)

SOMEBODY'S just gotta do the best designed ship in the fleet: President Roslin's Colonial One.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Whoever goes to I-Hobby, TAKE PHOTOS...LOTS OF THEM! Then post updates here.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

stevezodiak said:


> SOMEBODY'S just gotta do the best designed ship in the fleet: President Roslin's Colonial One.


Frak yea!!



Ductapeforever said:


> Whoever goes to I-Hobby, TAKE PHOTOS...LOTS OF THEM! Then post updates here.


Frak yea!!


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Wasn't there a Kazan Torpedo in BSG?


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Colonial One is a great design and would make an awesome kit. Any final word on the old lady herself, Galactica? What would really be nice would be if someone made after market, in scale resin ships in the fleet that could be displayed along with it.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

oh Dave, think we could get a poll going on for the ship everyone would like to see other than the hero ships?

I, too would like to see a Colonial One/Colonial Heavy 798 or a Pegasus.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I think that we already know which BSG kits we intend to do... Just not ready to tell the world yet...

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I hope whoever suggested producing the Kazon Torpedo kit was fired. What a waste of styrene.

Certainly the Viper Mk II would be awesome as well as a Mk VII.

Colonial One is probably my favorite design from the show. I couldn't afford the $200 resin kit a few years back (though I ogled it plenty at Wonderfest), but a $50 styrene kit would be a must buy!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't believe that the Kazon Torpedo has anything to do with Battlestar Galactica, (kazon torpedo is more likely from ST Voyager) and the guy who suggested producing it probably works (or worked) for Revell not Moebius Models!

Stay tuned for anouncements of future kits at I-Hobby in October....we may have some more BSG news then....

Dave


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Oh man... if I worked for Revell their SF offerings would be sooooo much cooler.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The ST Voyager property was so limited in terms of spacecraft design that Revell was really grasping at straws on just what (other than the Voyager) could be released as a kit.

I'm really looking forward to the announcements by Moebius in October. At my age, it's always great to have something to look forward to.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Cant wait for the Galactica herself! Got my fingers crossed that she's next! I have the Viper on pre-order and look forward to that one as well! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Monogram got the Voyager license in the 1st season, and was thus limited in their choices to ships that had already appeared by then. They decided to produce 5 (?) kits, and they were limited to ONLY ships that appeared on Voyager, no other Trek shows. Hence the very slim (and ultimately stupid) selection. They shot their wad on 1st season ships and decided, after poor sales, that there was no market for any more, and dropped the series.

The dopes.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Did Moebius get just the new battlestar license, or also the old series as well?

My first choice of kit would be the galactica itself (old or new), and then the viper and cylon ships dogfight ships. IF those sales warranted it, then other ships, but like the older releases, the two main capital ships and the two main fighters make the most marketing sense, IMHO.

I wouldn't object to a BIG Galactica and moebius could use the same tech to later producs a smaller one, like the smaller seaview.

I'm addicted to the big kits.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I actually wrote a letter to Monogram asking them why they didn't do other ships like some of the cool shuttles, and they said "another company" had the rights to those vehicles. Apparently, they couldn't do them because AMT (what other company could it be) had an agreement than included the shuttles....


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

gareee said:


> Did Moebius get just the new battlestar license, or also the old series as well?


I hope there is some old series.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I think they covered what the obtained in a previous thread. A big seaview sized original galactica would be awesome though!


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

The licenses were split among the new series, mini-series, and old show the last I checked. As to which license Moebius has secured, and which kits they will release with said license, it will be up to Frank and Dave to announce and I trust they will keep their cards close to the vest until they're ready to let us all know. 

I would suggest that we all respectfully contain our excitement and let them do their jobs. I'm sure, based on what we've seen released so far, that these kits will be spectacular, and I for one am thrilled to have Moebius at the helm on this one.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Ditto.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Ditto X 2!* :thumbsup:

ditto dawtto deetto doodle dum dum de do do! :freak::tongue:

Sorry I'm just so excited to see that Moebius will be doing anything at all from
BSG!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

BlackbirdCD said:


> The licenses were split among the new series, mini-series, and old show the last I checked. As to which license Moebius has secured, and which kits they will release with said license, it will be up to Frank and Dave to announce and I trust they will keep their cards close to the vest until they're ready to let us all know.
> 
> I would suggest that we all respectfully contain our excitement and let them do their jobs. I'm sure, based on what we've seen released so far, that these kits will be spectacular, and I for one am thrilled to have Moebius at the helm on this one.




I think they said they've only got a licence for the new show but I'd love to see an original Galactica the same size as the big Seaview too.


----------

